# Sunday golf, gotta love it!



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

Played my first 18 holes of the season yesterday, it's great to be back on the course! Our club only has 9 holes so we often just go out for a quick 9, playing 18 gives me a chance to try to better my score on the back 9, which I'm happy to say I was able to do yesterday! By 7 strokes! Yes, I said 7. You know what that means? My front 9 was awful! Oh well, it was fun and I can hardly wait for my next round! Happy golfing everyone!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad you were able to get out, and give your sticks a work out. I am going to get a fix for my with-drawls a little later on this week.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

*Enjoy your game!*

Withdrawals is a very accurate way to describe the feeling for those of us who can't golf year round! There's nothing like the feeling of being back on the course for your first round of the season! Hope you have a great round!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Growing up in Louisville, Kentucky, I remember one particular winter that was very mild. We got a fairly heavy snow one day just before Christmas. It was 4"-5" and that is heavy for there. A couple days later on Christmas Day, the temperature outside was in the 50s and a few of us played golf, trying to avoid a few remaining snow drifts. I lost a ball in snow that day.

The point is, the withdrawal as winter comes is bad enough, but that winter, we got out, got excited that we were playing, but went into withdrawal again as cold temperatures returned. One of the guys commented that he was so frustrated that maybe it would have been less so if he lived somewhere like the Great Lakes, where he damn well knew that sort of frustration wouldn't happen.

It sure is better to live in sunny South Florida though.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I live in a "Golf Year Around" climate. I use to play 100+ rounds a year, with plenty of practice time in between those rounds. For the past couple of months I have been a way from the game, except for a round or two. Family issues, and health issues were the culprits. 

My current problem is that I am living pretty far from a golf course. It's at least an hour drive to the nearest course. Actually "current problem" is not real accurate because I made the decision to get out of the big city bs, and took up a different, much easier life style.

My with drawls showed up one day while I was looking at my clubs. I have the room, so I started hitting a few balls each day, which led to hitting more balls, which finally led to a make shift 3-5 fairways/greens course. With sore fingers due to the beginning stages of arthritis, it's now time to tackle a real golf course again. Plus I need to get ready for the May 16th "Fillmore Shoot Out". BTW, if there are any members who live in the southern Nevada, Utah areas who wants to partake is this first of probably many golf get together, just contact me, or Broken Tee for info.


----------



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

Where I live golf is usually only available between May and October. We've had a few falls where we've been able to golf into November, and once we even got out in early December! So golf withdrawal is part of life! We get relief some times by going places like Florida in the winter, the courses in Rotonda are great!


----------

